# left or right handed bazooka runner



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope the boys from Columbia answer this stupid question ?
I was always told by the old timers that the bazooka was designed to be ran left handed (left hand on cutter) or if I have the hand order wrong,the bazooka was designed to tape out a room in the counter clock wise direction,not clock wise,Sorta like most guitars are designed for right hand players,but lefties can play too,with modifications.My labouer/partner runs clock wise,always seem to repair bazooka more after him (keeps knocking that thing ma goober off the pin) .I know they can be ran both ways L/R ,but were they designed more or less to be ran counter clock wise .was someone pulling my leg when they said their meant to run counter clockwise
So which way you run your bazooka guys ,counter clock wise or clock wise.not sure of hand order,if a bazooka was a guitar ,I'd be a right hand runner,but if it (bazooka) was a hockey stick I'd be a left runner,I'm so confused now
left or right handed runner,or counter or clock wise runner


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I hope the boys from Columbia answer this stupid question ?
> I was always told by the old timers that the bazooka was designed to be ran left handed (left hand on cutter) or if I have the hand order wrong,the bazooka was designed to tape out a room in the counter clock wise direction,not clock wise,Sorta like most guitars are designed for right hand players,but lefties can play too,with modifications.My labouer/partner runs clock wise,always seem to repair bazooka more after him (keeps knocking that thing ma goober off the pin) .I know they can be ran both ways L/R ,but were they designed more or less to be ran counter clock wise .was someone pulling my leg when they said their meant to run counter clockwise
> So which way you run your bazooka guys ,counter clock wise or clock wise.not sure of hand order,if a bazooka was a guitar ,I'd be a right hand runner,but if it (bazooka) was a hockey stick I'd be a left runner,I'm so confused now
> left or right handed runner,or counter or clock wise runner


Personally I run it counter clockwise right hand on the trigger left hand on the cutter and never had a problem, but the problem you could run into that way is the taper not being held high enough that the drive chain hits the wall. I've heard the majority run it clockwise for this reason and that it is the more user friendly way to use it. It's all in the user preference, when you say that your partner "knocks the thing ma goober off the pin" do you mean that the Taper is skipping and leaving dry spots?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

As you can see in our video my dad runs it clockwise and he would be classed as an old school taper.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I run right to left and the chain is not a problem I hold it like I hold my hockey stick left handed but I golf right go figure... 

Its a bitch playing golf after a day of taping but I play hockey on taping day with no problems.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm clockwise ( left to right )

I have no control if I go right to left( hard to keep the tape centered in the joint ) 

I also have a hard time boxing lids left handed (right hand on brake, left hand on the ball ). Looks like a snake.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

the thing ma goober thing,when your tube runs out of mud,a pin pops up (just to the right of the valve) he keeps knocking the thing that rest on top of the pin off,usually when he comes out of a tight closet,I keep telling him it's because he runs the tube backwards
is there certain repairs that pop up on a tube b/c of the counter and clockwise running, I know that clock wise taper could jam more,for the tape could run/drag against cutter,but if you keep tube is well maintained.........wont happen .......but
80% left runners or 50-50 ????????


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> the thing ma goober thing,when your tube runs out of mud,a pin pops up (just to the right of the valve) he keeps knocking the thing that rest on top of the pin off,usually when he comes out of a tight closet,I keep telling him it's because he runs the tube backwards
> is there certain repairs that pop up on a tube b/c of the counter and clockwise running, I know that clock wise taper could jam more,for the tape could run/drag against cutter,but if you keep tube is well maintained.........wont happen .......but
> 80% left runners or 50-50 ????????


The repairs needed on the taper would not differ depending on which direction you run the tube all the parts would wear the same, the key to minimizing your problems is keeping your gun clean and oiled, I prefer a product called fluid film over wd-40 it lasts a lot longer and really does wonders on the cutting system.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> I'm clockwise ( left to right )
> 
> I have no control if I go right to left( hard to keep the tape centered in the joint )
> 
> I also have a hard time boxing lids left handed (right hand on brake, left hand on the ball ). Looks like a snake.


aahhh muddauber you had to throw boxes in too I prefer right hand on brake when doing ceilings but on walls with final pass I prefer left hand on brake , either I'm a dumb a$$ or very talented (no need to answer that one guys:whistling2


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> the thing ma goober thing,when your tube runs out of mud,a pin pops up (just to the right of the valve) he keeps knocking the thing that rest on top of the pin off
> 
> I've been taping 37 years & have never knocked that piece off.
> 
> Maybe it's bent from it's original form.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

I run my tools both ways, boxes and Taper. The little lever over the pin will loosen up over time from the stress of being pushed up from the pin. if it has been loose alittle for awhile it will gain play and easier to slip off. I find the only thing is most important in switching directions is the angle in carrying the taper where it can catch into the angles. The less stress on the gun is to keep it clean and always keep alittle mud in it without completly emptying it. The same with boxes just easier on the bridges and blades.

Bill


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Man im really arse about, left hand on the cutter right hand on the creaser wheel lever for the bazooka running right to left and left hand on the brake and right hand closer to the box for boxing, never really give it much thought, left foot to kick a ball and right handed for writing with???? WTF, maybe im a little ambedexturis, if its spelt that way?


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Just learning, but I run clockwise, left hand at the end of the tube, right had on the control tube. The otherway was awkard as hell for me.

Boxes, I haven't tried yet, that will be this week! 

scott


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Man im really arse about, left hand on the cutter right hand on the creaser wheel lever for the bazooka running right to left and left hand on the brake and right hand closer to the box for boxing, never really give it much thought, left foot to kick a ball and right handed for writing with???? WTF, maybe im a little ambedexturis, if its spelt that way?


Me too, I can run the tube left to right, but only on a wall where I HAVE too. Same with the box, only turn it around, "wrong-handed" when I have too. If I have room, my left hand is on the brake.

I can only throw a ball right handed, but can kick a ball equally as well left or right, but then again, I never tried kicking my tube,,, thought of it a time or two, just never tried it yet,

Seriously tho, if you look at a tube, look at the drive chain,, its obvious that its easier to run right to left, If you think I'm lying, just run a 9 ft ceiling angle with it and see what happens with the drive chain if your running it wrong(left to right).


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah i get ya capt, if i ever got another bazooka i would want the key on the right hand side, couse at the moment i dont use it, i cant, my left hand is on the cutter tube so i just finger the wheel around if i need a tab or finger feed the tape with my right hand, Dont even know if they make a zooka with a key on the right hand side? not really an issue for me though.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Me too, I can run the tube left to right, but only on a wall where I HAVE too. Same with the box, only turn it around, "wrong-handed" when I have too. If I have room, my left hand is on the brake.
> 
> I can only throw a ball right handed, but can kick a ball equally as well left or right, but then again, I never tried kicking my tube,,, thought of it a time or two, just never tried it yet,
> 
> Seriously tho, if you look at a tube, look at the drive chain,, its obvious that its easier to run right to left, If you think I'm lying, just run a 9 ft ceiling angle with it and see what happens with the drive chain if your running it wrong(left to right).


well, capt. ..hate to say it, but i'm a lefty.....but strangely, I run flats with left hand on cutter and angles with right hand on cutter....I have no problems with ceiling angles running right to left...although 9ft angles is a little rough on the shoulder...10ft angles makes pillow talk time really early


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Bill absolutely true,,ran 9 1/2 ceilings all last week and after reading thread I wondered----how did I do that ? rt to lft or lft to rt ---I think I did both just dont think about it----Last One-----New Job[school] Wed sept 8th---Damm I,ll miss drywall


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

where's all these ambidextrous tapers coming from?are you guys not getting your fore arms cut up by the tape.the kid and me run 2 bazooka's,he's c/w runner,I'm a cc/w runner,if looking at tube standing up right, looking at gear side,my tape roll has to go on with the feed/tape going over top to the left,his has to go on over the top pointing to the right,if I pick up his tube and run it,the tape will cut into my fore arm ,same for him,not knocking which way you run bazooka (cc/w or c/w) I can run tube either way too,but you must have a preferred way just b/c of the way the tape roll goes on.
the kid I work with is damn fast,he's ADHD and lays tape like lightening,faster than me now,and better than me even in my best hay days,he could probably beat anyone on this site,but theres more break downs when he runs the tube,keep telling him cause he runs tube clockwise,cause of what I was told (maybe wise tale) that bazooka's were designed to run counter clock wise,that's why wondering if your left or right runner (you guys)
plus capt sheetrock was sorta hinting tube should be ran cc/w if you read his post ,he's from the old school so........ sorry capt


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> where's all these ambidextrous tapers coming from?are you guys not getting your fore arms cut up by the tape.the kid and me run 2 bazooka's,he's c/w runner,I'm a cc/w runner,if looking at tube standing up right, looking at gear side,my tape roll has to go on with the feed/tape going over top to the left,his has to go on over the top pointing to the right,if I pick up his tube and run it,the tape will cut into my fore arm ,same for him,not knocking which way you run bazooka (cc/w or c/w) I can run tube either way too,but you must have a preferred way just b/c of the way the tape roll goes on.
> the kid I work with is damn fast,he's ADHD and lays tape like lightening,faster than me now,and better than me even in my best hay days,he could probably beat anyone on this site,but theres more break downs when he runs the tube,keep telling him cause he runs tube clockwise,cause of what I was told (maybe wise tale) that bazooka's were designed to run counter clock wise,that's why wondering if your left or right runner (you guys)
> plus capt sheetrock was sorta hinting tube should be ran cc/w if you read his post ,he's from the old school so........ sorry capt


I am left handed and do run the gun cc/w, but do run it right handed as well to help relax my arm nowadays. I switch the tape for the different direction or it will cut me too. I can angle my arm away from it for awhile but ceilings is a must to change it.
I don't have much break downs, but It also takes me at least 40 minutes to tape a 100 12ft board house too.

Bill


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I go counterclockwise,but i always thouht it was becouse i learned from a lefty.The only problem i have is the tape slides down and rubs on the wire.after 3 or 4 decades of going backward why switch? I can go left to right but its not as much fun.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Bill absolutely true,,ran 9 1/2 ceilings all last week and after reading thread I wondered----how did I do that ? rt to lft or lft to rt ---I think I did both just dont think about it----Last One-----New Job[school] Wed sept 8th---Damm I,ll miss drywall


Well you CAN still come in here and keep us straight ya know !!!!!!!

Just your Professor John, don't think we are gonna cut ya any slack,,, geesheee !!!:thumbsup:


----------

